# Easy yet effective mock cable, IMHO



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

This pattern was in a notebook of MK patterns given to me when I bought one of my KMs years ago. It does not require a ribber and is for a bulky. I finally gave the pattern a go and am really pleased with the results. There isn't a name on the pattern or any identification of source.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - I will have to try it!!  Ann


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks great and will try. How kind to share too, many thanks Boots. Going to be fun.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great in chunky weight too, which is popular now


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm saving this for use later. Too much on my plate right now!


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Such a great pattern. Thank you so much for sharing. I haven't used my bulky KM in a long time, and this gives me the inspiration to set it up and put it to use.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

boots said:


> This pattern was in a notebook of MK patterns given to me when I bought one of my KMs years ago. It does not require a ribber and is for a bulky. I finally gave the pattern a go and am really pleased with the results. There isn't a name on the pattern or any identification of source.


Love the blanket - just one question...
In the instructions it says to unravel the 'x' sts to the CO row. Am I being 'thick' (in which case I am sorry for the silly question - I'm sleep deprived at present), but isn't there just be a strand of yarn between the WP and NWP needles? Have I missed something? Just asking because I would like to give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The stitches to unravel are the ones marked X with the parentheses around them......(X)

Then at the cast on edge that unraveled stitch is twisted then latched up using 3 strands at a time.

I was confused too until I looked carefully. The photos helped too.



GrandmaLiz said:


> Love the blanket - just one question...
> In the instructions it says to unravel the 'x' sts to the CO row. Am I being 'thick' (in which case I am sorry for the silly question - I'm sleep deprived at present), but isn't there just be a strand of yarn between the WP and NWP needles? Have I missed something? Just asking because I would like to give this a try. Thanks


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

beautiful pattern and lovely work.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty blanket. This is a keeper well done.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty. 

Robin


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank YOU!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like a fairly quick and easy design, though the "cables" and lacing between panels give it a much more intricate look.

Nice job!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice pattern. Very pretty blanket!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your afghan is very nice, thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank for sharing, I don't have a bulky by I will try it making more panels. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

knitismything said:


> Thank for sharing, I don't have a bulky by I will try it making more panels. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'd like to see what you do on a different gauge KM. Please, post pics if possible.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks very pretty, thank you for sharing the pattern.
Rhonda


----------



## biljana (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## JoanneSeel (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonderful! Even this newbie to MK can understand the pattern!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> The stitches to unravel are the ones marked X with the parentheses around them......(X)
> 
> Then at the cast on edge that unraveled stitch is twisted then latched up using 3 strands at a time.
> 
> I was confused too until I looked carefully. The photos helped too.


Thanks for that, it is confusing. Just to clarify, this means that the needles marked (x) are in WP presumably?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Thanks for that, it is confusing. Just to clarify, this means that the needles marked (x) are in WP presumably?


Yes. (X) are in WP. These are the ones you will unravel down to the CO row, then, twist the 1st 3 sts (starting at CO edge) to make an e-wrap. Then, latch up as the pattern says. Hope this is clear to you. Once you work through the pattern it becomes clear. I had to really study it, too.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Something else I need to try.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Your blanket is lovely.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

This would look good with Diana Sullivan's most recent video of a folded over scalloped edge for a baby blanket--think I'll have to put it on my "try this out" list.


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Me too


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

boots said:


> Yes. (X) are in WP. These are the ones you will unravel down to the CO row, then, twist the 1st 3 sts (starting at CO edge) to make an e-wrap. Then, latch up as the pattern says. Hope this is clear to you. Once you work through the pattern it becomes clear. I had to really study it, too.


Thank you so much for the explanation - I'm not usually so 'thick' it's just that there is a lot going on at the moment which means I am not sleeping too well or thinking so clearly. I will definitely give this a try.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice and thank you for sharing the pattern. I have it bookmarked but will have to figure out a different edging since I don't crochet. Would love to know what your blanket of 4 panels measured.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

madeinparadise said:


> Very nice and thank you for sharing the pattern. I have it bookmarked but will have to figure out a different edging since I don't crochet. Would love to know what your blanket of 4 panels measured.


The width was wider than the length. If I had measured the 1st panel, I would have only used 3 panels. The wt of the yarn should be considered. Mine was heavy wt.
Concerning the edging, there's a previous post to this thread that mentions DS' new MK edging. I watched her vedio and it looks great.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's lovely Boots. Thanks for the pattern....another in my bookmarks I need to do. I hope that I live to 100+ because I have soooo much to do. :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Love pattern and looks easy. Thanks.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Here it is, including additional suggestions posted within this topic:


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks ever so much, it is so pretty.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, will definitely give this a try it looks beautiful


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful! It would be lovely as a scarf too! I may try that!  Thanks for the pattern too!


----------

